# Dressage Commentary



## Hippophilia (2 August 2012)

Just started watching the dressage on catch-up online and really impressed with Judy Harvey's commentary. Its so nice to hear a real expert talk through the tests so clearly. I don't think I've ever heard Mike Tucker be so quiet...much as I love his usual bumbling...


----------



## Morgan123 (2 August 2012)

agree I am enjoying it too, it's really clear and helpful.


----------



## chrissie1 (2 August 2012)

I agree, and I can't abide MT's ramblings most of the time.


----------



## RutlandH2O (2 August 2012)

Today was so special. I've waited over 40 years to watch Olympic dressage. Thanks to modern technology, I've been able to watch every test of every horse online (we aren't permitted to have satellite capabilities on our house). I feel as if I've been given such a gift! But what makes this gift even more remarkable is Judy Harvey's commentary. I couldn't ask for a more beautiful, informative, exciting visual experience on a screen! Can't wait for tomorrow and the two days next week!


----------



## philamena (2 August 2012)

RutlandH2O said:



			Today was so special. I've waited over 40 years to watch Olympic dressage. Thanks to modern technology, I've been able to watch every test of every horse online (we aren't permitted to have satellite capabilities on our house). I feel as if I've been given such a gift! But what makes this gift even more remarkable is Judy Harvey's commentary. I couldn't ask for a more beautiful, informative, exciting visual experience on a screen! Can't wait for tomorrow and the two days next week!
		
Click to expand...

That's so lovely RutlandH20. I hope you don't mind but I know the chap in charge of all the BBC's coverage and have sent your comment to him - in the hope they book Judy for more stuff! People always get in touch to say what they don't like, so it's really useful for them to know when people really DO like stuff.. hopefully it'll help encourage them to give her more commentary work! I have to say, we're really spoilt this time around... to be able to see everything both live and on demand is just brilliant!


----------



## TeamWazz (2 August 2012)

I must admit I'm more of a show jumper at heart, but tuned into the dressage today online as I had free time. I came to watch Carl Hester and ended up staying for Judy Harvey's commentary. I always get confused at the higher levels of dressage at why horse's are getting marks deducted or where the mistakes are coming from so it was fantastic to hear someone so knowledgeable describing the accidents in the tests and various other bits of dressage know-how. I feel enlightened and will definitely be tuning in to watch the whole thing tomorrow. I really do hope they keep Judy Harvey for more commentary!


----------



## Booboos (2 August 2012)

She was brilliant! Very informative, fair and managed to point out both good and bad bits! I spent the broadcast translating for my French friend who said she had never heard such helpful commentary before (apparently the French TV commentators barely stretch to naming the horses, riders, ages, etc.).


----------



## RutlandH2O (2 August 2012)

Philamena: I don't mind at all. I was so crest-fallen when we found out we couldn't have a satellite dish on our house. When we realised we might be able to watch the dressage online, I thought it might be too good to be true. When eventing started and it was actually possible to watch all three phases, I was holding my breath for today. Can you imagine my delight when, not only were we able to see the tests, we were talked through them by someone so knowledgeable, fair and articulate as Judy Harvey. Anything that can be done to promote her continued participation gets my vote!


----------



## philamena (9 August 2012)




----------



## Mondy (10 August 2012)

She frustrated me. I would have liked her to notice the numerous breaches of the basic principles of training, and maybe even to remark upon how far the movements performed and awarded were from the ideals described in the rule-book. 

But maybe FEI would then have banned and blocked her too.


----------



## cally6008 (10 August 2012)

>>> not only were we able to see the tests, we were talked through them by someone so knowledgeable, fair and articulate as Judy Harvey. Anything that can be done to promote her continued participation gets my vote!

This ^

Judy was fantastic


----------



## Raven Dane (10 August 2012)

philamena said:



			That's so lovely RutlandH20. I hope you don't mind but I know the chap in charge of all the BBC's coverage and have sent your comment to him - in the hope they book Judy for more stuff! People always get in touch to say what they don't like, so it's really useful for them to know when people really DO like stuff.. hopefully it'll help encourage them to give her more commentary work! I have to say, we're really spoilt this time around... to be able to see everything both live and on demand is just brilliant!
		
Click to expand...


Thank goodness for Judy's clear and informative comments, I could tell she was getting fed up with the inane witterings of Mike Tucker. She had to correct him too, to save the BBC from embarrassment .  Like when he announced the chef d'equip and a trainer from the Spanish team as a competitors mum and dad! And  as for calling the Dutch team's colour as tangerine. Our equestrian teams deserve better than a buffoon presenting the public face on TV


----------

